# Rocket R60



## mrsimba

Not seen anything on this one before now, looks interesting though!

Can't say the either the controller or 'support bracket' look like they spent too much time in the styling department tho!!!


----------



## dajowr

How much more are they charging for these small improvements? £2,500??


----------



## Mrboots2u

dajowr said:


> How much more are they charging for these small improvements? £2,500??


Small - that's a little harsh ? It pressure profiles and R58 doesn't do this at all . This May interest you it may not , it may make a difference to the cup for you it may not . But in functionality it is significantly different to standard rockets , hence a difference in components and price .


----------



## dajowr

True, I do fancy it, but it's definitely pushing outside my price range when I do finally upgrade to a rocket R!


----------



## hotmetal

Thanks for posting. I had heard mention of the R60 but knew nothing about it.

Thoughts from the perspective of an R58 owner:

- not sure quite how you should react to the flashing 'extraction finished' light in the manometer - just because the pressure has ramped up to full doesn't mean you should kill the shot. But the video didn't really explain that so I've probably got the wrong end of the wand. Could be useful info.

- Logo on the back faces the wall in most domestic situations. Limited edition? I'm not after one-upmanship so again not bothered but it's a nice to have.

- not keen on a fixed dock for the PID display. It negates the original reason why Rocket took the display off the fascia - so you could disconnect it and keep a 'traditional' look without a display. Now you have a hoofing great bracket! No more 'hiding' the display under the drip tray (for aesthetic or space reasons)

- apart from the 'won't fit under the drip tray' , it looks as if they've smartened up the finish of the display. The one on my early R58 really looks as if it was designed to be fitted inside the box and they just fitted a ribbon cable and left it out. Doesn't bother me as I have mine under the drip tray and don't mess with the settings much. The old buttons are wobbly as I think they're supposed to go through a front plate, not be used externally. Seems like R have improved this.

- not a bad idea to shift the taps further out. Looks a little odd but might help ergonomics. My first thought was that they'd made the box narrower though.

- How did the video manage to totally gloss over the biggest bit of news which was that there are now 3 pressure profiles!? Surely that's the thing the guy should have focused on?

- I wonder if they've done stuff like insulating the steam boiler and putting drain cocks on to ease descaling? (Not sure where the R58 is as far as those things go - mine's a V1).


----------



## Yes Row

The controller and support bracket look gash!

How did they pass "sign off"


----------



## dajowr

I can't see where the flashing light is on the pressure gauge to let you know when the extraction is done, but that a useful feature.


----------



## froggystyle

The pressure profiling is enough for me, sold!

Anyone want to buy an R58, £2500 and its yours!


----------



## glevum

That pid bracket looks awful imo


----------



## hotmetal

Hmm, I don't fully understand this 'extraction finished' light but I question the usefulness of it. Most of us go by brew ratio (weight in : out). I suspect the green light might be a red herring. Will reserve judgement though as I don't know all the details of what they intend you to do about it.

PID display has gone from 'unfinished but small enough to hide' to 'massive and semi-fixed so you'd better like our styling, oh and there's a bracket stuck on the side'. I think on the whole I like the fact I can tuck mine away.

They could have put joysticks on!


----------



## froggystyle

I cant see the video at work, guessing the pressure profiling part is handled from the PID?

If this is the case then the PID becomes more used, if you like playing with pressure that is.

This part could be interesting also.

*Operate with IOS / Android app control.


----------



## Mrboots2u

People seems very concerned about the look ....


----------



## Eyedee

Numbered limited edition, unless you have No 1 whats the point of having it written on the front, eg No 127 hardly has any impact.

Will the control panel get sprayed when purging the steam wand?

Ian


----------



## h1udd

according to the blurb on it, the pressure profiling allows you to ramp down OR up the pressure during the extraction. ....... anyone got a link to what this would add to the cup.

is it better to start off with a high pressure then lower it as you reach the end of extraction ... or is it better to start off low and ramp it up ?

Spring assisted levers naturally naturally tail off, and manual levers I tend to apply less pressure at the end to keep the extraction even and stop excessive over blonding so I dont need to cut it short ..... but this is pure guess work what I am doing, I haven't applied science to it. .... Why would you want to ramp up the pressure at the end .... other than boredom waiting for the shot to complete ?


----------



## hotmetal

I suppose if you were going to pay asking price you'd have to fall in love with it. Otherwise better off with a Vesuvius which has everything you could want. At the end of the day for many it's about results in the cup but harder to justify if the bracket thing makes it too wide for your available space (as it would in mine), and I still think most people are emotional enough to care about looks to some extent when spending that amount of money.


----------



## Mrboots2u

h1udd said:


> according to the blurb on it, the pressure profiling allows you to ramp down OR up the pressure during the extraction. ....... anyone got a link to what this would add to the cup.
> 
> is it better to start off with a high pressure then lower it as you reach the end of extraction ... or is it better to start off low and ramp it up ?
> 
> Spring assisted levers naturally naturally tail off, and manual levers I tend to apply less pressure at the end to keep the extraction even and stop excessive over blonding so I dont need to cut it short ..... but this is pure guess work what I am doing, I haven't applied science to it. .... Why would you want to ramp up the pressure at the end .... other than boredom waiting for the shot to complete ?


A lot of commercial machines ( aurelia ) for example will have a ramp up to 9 bar and then stay there .

I've run profiles at flat bars - with different results in the cup .

Higher pre infusion ( say 3-4 bar ) as opposed to 2 bar , can mixed with skills produce more perceived body ( l1p as example .

There are modded gs3s - slayers - Vesuvius - this machine - stradas. All trying to do things won't pressure

op isn't new - lots of stuff out there on different machines .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ignore the looks - this could potentially be the more intesting machine

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2015/11/04/dalla-corte-readies-new-digital-lever-prosumer-machine-mina/


----------



## Yes Row

Mrboots2u said:


> People seems very concerned about the look ....[/
> 
> Yes, because it costs a lot of money.
> 
> At that price it needs to make good coffee and look the part and as I have only experienced one of those criteria I can only comment on one and you agree really I'm sure?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes Row said:


> Mrboots2u said:
> 
> 
> 
> People seems very concerned about the look ....[/
> 
> Yes, because it costs a lot of money.
> 
> At that price it needs to make good coffee and look the part and as I have only experienced one of those criteria I can only comment on one and you agree really I'm sure?
> 
> 
> 
> I own one of the ugliest machines made ..... But It's does what I want it to though . I'm more interested at this stage at what's inside that the lights outside ...
Click to expand...


----------



## NickdeBug

When you pull that lever - does Bachman-Turner Overdrive start?


----------



## Mrboots2u

NickdeBug said:


> When you pull that lever - does Bachman-Turner Overdrive start?


Now that's bling


----------



## DavecUK

NickdeBug said:


> When you pull that lever - does Bachman-Turner Overdrive start?


No this plays...even the lyrics must have been written for this machine.






I do really like Jimmy Cliff though


----------



## jlarkin

hotmetal said:


> PID display has gone from 'unfinished but small enough to hide' to 'massive and semi-fixed so you'd better like our styling, oh and there's a bracket stuck on the side'. I think on the whole I like the fact I can tuck mine away.
> 
> They could have put joysticks on!


I agree - I much prefer joysticks.

I'm not particularly worried about looks in general but it does seem odd that the PID bracket looks worse than say the brackets that Mr Shades was (or is) making available for the Classic


----------



## Yes Row

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own one of the ugliest machines made ..... But It's does what I want it to though . I'm more interested at this stage at what's inside that the lights outside ...
> 
> 
> 
> So am I but as i only know what it looks like, I can only comment on that aspect
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeechap

I don't think that is just the PID it has to be the interface for the pressure profiling


----------



## reneb

hotmetal said:


> At the end of the day for many it's about results in the cup but harder to justify if the bracket thing makes it too wide for your available space (as it would in mine), and I still think most people are emotional enough to care about looks to some extent when spending that amount of money.


i'm pretty certain the bracket is removable - seen photos of it without this attached (e.g. http://www.idrinkcoffee.com/Rocket_R60V_Dual_Boiler_p/sa-roc-r60-b12.htm)

odd they don't make more of the profiling since this appears to be the most significant change over the r58.

don't like the look of the pid controller at all though. it looks like such an afterthought to me and i'm sure they could have made it look a lot nicer and more in keeping with the rest of the machine.

like the feet though


----------



## malling

reneb said:


> i'm pretty certain the bracket is removable - seen photos of it without this attached (e.g. http://www.idrinkcoffee.com/Rocket_R60V_Dual_Boiler_p/sa-roc-r60-b12.htm)
> 
> odd they don't make more of the profiling since this appears to be the most significant change over the r58.
> 
> don't like the look of the pid controller at all though. it looks like such an afterthought to me and i'm sure they could have made it look a lot nicer and more in keeping with the rest of the machine.
> 
> like the feet though


I must admit, I just don't get it.

Why do Rocket still follow the same design paradigm, when that particullarly design choice is in fact the most criticized part on the r58. It makes no sense at all. Especially not on a machine where your suppose to mess with the settings on a regular basis, in top of it all they added a timer on seperat unit, that looks cheap and something from the 80's! Rocket should have done what Ambient & espresso did place it on the front of the machine instead of hiding what it is, after all this is in contrary to the r58 something you are going to have plugged in almost all the time.


----------



## froggystyle

malling said:


> Rocket should have done what Ambient & espresso did place it on the front of the machine instead of hiding what it is, after all this is in contrary to the r58 something you are going to have plugged in almost all the time.


For me i think they have done the right thing, OK it could be better looking, but putting on the front of the machine is not right either, it makes the front more fiddly to clean, you don't run the risk of burning your hands on the group when trying to get at the buttons and if something goes wrong you don't have to open it up, just change out the unit.

To have it separate makes it easier to change, play with the settings.

I think the best bet would have been to change the plug socket on it, make it a bit sexier and have a simple clip type bracket at the top of the machine on the side, maybe both sides so you can change over depending on your set up.

However, all this could be pointless discussion if the software on iPad/iPhone/Android does it all, you then don't even need to have it plugged in.

Time will tell.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> However, all this could be pointless discussion if the software on iPad/iPhone/Android does it all, you then don't even need to have it plugged in.
> 
> .


Looks like it can be controlled from your phone . Can't tell if the pod needs to be plugged in tondo this tho


----------



## malling

It defiantly improve the usability over the tiny blue screen

I just hope they have installed a hardware firewall and sandboxed it, when they made it, or it can potentially be hacked (very easily) and used in a botnet or to spy on u. This is esentially a problem with all things that can go on the net that isn't a smartphone, Tablet or computer.

But in reality that is rarely the case


----------



## AL1968

Mrboots2u said:


> Looks like it can be controlled from your phone . Can't tell if the pod needs to be plugged in tondo this tho


Ah yes Tondo, the sidekick to the Italian Loni Rangi!!


----------



## Daren

malling said:


> It defiantly improve the usability over the tiny blue screen
> 
> I just hope they have installed a hardware firewall and sandboxed it, when they made it, or it can potentially be hacked (very easily) and used in a botnet or to spy on u. This is esentially a problem with all things that can go on the net that isn't a smartphone, Tablet or computer.
> 
> But in reality that is rarely the case


Oh no! My coffee machine is spying on me!! I can see it now;

Bond Villain to hacker: "So tell me - what has Daren been doing today?"

Hacker to Bond villain: "Two flat whites and an Americano"

Bond villain "Damn them Americanos - Launch the missiles!!"


----------



## kevin

> Looks like it can be controlled from your phone . Can't tell if the pod needs to be plugged in tondo this tho


----------



## hotmetal

It's a good point though. This "Internet of Things" is a mixed blessing. You can install anti virus and security software on your computer or phone, but how about your fridge? Ditto coffee machines, WeMo, the list goes on. And that's to say nothing of all the smart TVs that spy on you - not just your viewing habits, but they scan your network and even have cameras looking into your living room (for hand gesture control allegedly). I can live without a coffee machine doing the same, or launching DDoS attacks on behalf of evildoers!

Mind you if it could remind me I've almost run out of beans it might be useful!


----------



## malling

Daren said:


> Oh no! My coffee machine is spying on me!! I can see it now;
> 
> Bond Villain to hacker: "So tell me - what has Daren been doing today?"
> 
> Hacker to Bond villain: "Two flat whites and an American"
> 
> Bond villain "Damn them Americanos - Launch the missiles!!"


If it where just collecting those kind of data, but with the right codes it can gain acces to all the data your sending through the router, tablets, smartphone or computer, meaning it will gain acces to all your passwords, net-banking information, creditcard information and national insurence nr. etc.

Those data will then be sold on to othee criminals -

all things internet is a security problem for all as someone who gain acces are not just gaining acces to the above mentioned data but can also end up controlling your devices and use them to blackmail or tease you with turning on of your product, and make them useless for you - worst of all it can be used as part of a botnet that can attack central administrations and bring down power plants or other vital infrastructure

So unfortunately companies do not bother securing these products as it add expenses


----------



## hotmetal

I'm with you on that Malling. I follow a chap called Graham Cluley (and his wittily named blog GCHQ) for all my infosec news. Internet of Things is where the general public blunder into a cyber nightmare whilst blindly following the carrot of convenience and clever gadgetry like lambs to the slaughter, led by lazy or clueless manufacturers who bolt on insecure tech in the rush to get their latest gizmo to market.


----------



## oursus

malling said:


> all things internet is a security problem for all as someone who gain acces are not just gaining acces to the above mentioned data but can also end up controlling your devices and use them to blackmail or tease you with turning on of your product,


About 20 years ago a systems administrator who I used to train with took control of my PC, as a joke, had the CD drawer whizzing in and out, some rather crude insults flying about my screen etc... Made me laugh fit to burst! The the thing that worries me more is the amount of data we hand over to Google & apps developers, plus the snoopers charter... Edward Snowden has it about right on that subject :

By my read, #SnoopersCharter legitimizes mass surveillance. It is the most intrusive and least accountable surveillance regime in the West.


----------



## froggystyle

Its a coffee machine!

One suggestion for all you worriers, get a cheap andriod/icrap device and don't have it connected to the net.


----------



## dillonmr

everyone on here seems to be getting hung up on the PID and bracket. The brakes is detachable (clearly) so it doesn't need to be there and so is the PID. In fact with wifi on the machine your PID becomes your smartphone or iPad, so fact is people its a lot clearer looking then other machines that has a PID face on or even hidden. I like the look with the knobs offsets purposeful. I tend to agree with joysticks but could it be assumed this machine like other rockets will have the feature to change to joysticks ? It's a very beautiful machine and I'd happily have one.


----------



## froggystyle

And they have landed at BB.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/the-rocket-espresso-r-60v-pressure-profile-machine-2230.html


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> And they have landed at BB.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/the-rocket-espresso-r-60v-pressure-profile-machine-2230.html


Just for avoidance of doubt, I have already been asked to look at one and perhaps do a head to head with other machines (as there is a new QM pressure profiling machine coming and a new ECM dual boiler).....at the moment I've a few projects on so have not given BB an OK to ship one to me. There is nothing sinister bout no review...I just have not had the time, but may well have a look at one in early January....I was also waiting for a tall tripod to come as I may start doing much of the review on Video (under consideration)...nothing containing me, just my hands and the machine inside and out.

It looks an interesting machine and at a price that is relatively affordable.

Dave


----------



## froggystyle

Ill take your place, can take some photos and stuff.


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> Ill take your place, can take some photos and stuff.


Yeah...it's a little bit more work than that, perhaps a lot more than you think....remember you have to write the review, do the photos, write the user guides, check for any maintenance issues, how do descale, create a photo archive. most important create any specific engineering notes for BB and the manufacturer if there are issues. Specific pre delivery checks for that machine and of course use the machine for weeks. At the end of all that you have to clean it up (like new, because you didn't scratch it at all did you), then repackage and ship it back........where were you going to store the rather large overbox?

Can easily take 40 hrs plus per machine! it's why I only really do the personal interest ones nowadays. The basic, HX machines and PID dual boilers are of little interest to me and from a design standpoint teach me nothing useful. As for me the whole thing is also a great learning experience from all the designers ideas of how to do things. it allows me to take the best bits/ideas from everything.

Plus you will have to make little updates to the archived documents as minor changes occur.....but you are welcome to do it. pay works out at less than £3 per hour. If you wonder why I do it for that, you must have noticed I don't, except for very special or unusual machines.


----------



## Dallah

Im checking in th the cushions of the sofa now, I'll get to £2.6k soon


----------



## dillonmr

So I've ordered one for upgrade from my Silvia with auber PID. It will be matched to a K30 Vario. Looking forward to it ?


----------



## hotmetal

Wow that will be an amazing upgrade from a Silvia. Congratulations!


----------



## GCGlasgow

dillonmr said:


> So I've ordered one for upgrade from my Silvia with auber PID. It will be matched to a K30 Vario. Looking forward to it 


Nice buy, we like plenty of pics


----------



## h1udd

envious ... I would love an R60 .. or an L1 or Vesuvius ... Brewtus IV ...GS3 .. GNNNNNeeeed moooooore money !!!!!


----------



## dillonmr

I'll do a Unboxing and all that stuff.... Ordered form zero one zero in Ireland who are the new rocket distributer in Ireland (a bonus to ordering having after sales support) she's on a 35-40 working day lead time for shipping from Italy so few weeks of waiting.

I won't be plumbing in from first purchase as in market for new house, but now at least we know what the kitchen needs to accommodate! ?


----------



## h1udd

buy the house to fit the coffee machine .... THAT is priorities


----------



## Zephyr

Why is it 1k more expensive than r58 ??


----------



## froggystyle

The cost of the new PID bracket has pushed it up!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zephyr said:


> Why is it 1k more expensive than r58 ??


Coz it's a different machine and does different things


----------



## h1udd

Zephyr said:


> Why is it 1k more expensive than r58 ??


because its 66%* better !

* - this percentage is a pure guess at how much better it really is and whether price is affected in a linear projection to betterness, BUT, the fact remains better = more money ... actually no that isn't always the case, More Money = better !


----------



## Jon

Generally I think the whole 'better = more money' equation is flawed; many other factors involved - marketing budget being a key one


----------



## h1udd

well of course it is ... its even more basic than that. My europiccola is better than a la marzocco strada .... on the simple principle that the strada won't fit in the space I have


----------



## dillonmr

Black version on order 8wk lead time it seems (mine is coming from Irish distributer so direct shipment to order from Italy). Was set on a k30 Vario but love the idea of the future ek43 barista so any suggestions on a compatible grinder for until this is released let me ow. Prob will get the k30 and replace later...


----------



## malling

You must have exceptionally deep pockets if you can afford a k30 for a one year ownership. Then replace it with a grinder that is going to be astronomical expensive.

Especially taken into account that the basic version is listed at £1800, the Limited edition for whooping £600 more, the PEAK street price is expected at above the £2000 mark and there is no way Mahlkonig are delivering their supposed top of the range grinder in a range close to the other models, so expect it to be listed at around £3000

Quite interesting that Mahlkonigs entry level commercial espresso grinder now is the K30 - who would thought that a few years back


----------



## dillonmr

@malling the reason for my post was asking for suggestions / advice on a grinder to pair with the r60, not to suggest how deep my pockets are!! ( and frankly what people spend their money on is their own business ). I M fairly set on a k30 but if there is something better out there I'm up for persuasion. I love the ek43 but don't want to be doing a dosing ritual hence why the prototype is appealing (can absolutely see the market for it). As I've seen here grinders well maintained hold value well so I don't see a huge issue with changing in the future ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pretty sure i saw a tweet with the Peak at £2400 uk list price


----------



## Mrboots2u

Single dosing a EK43 in a home environment isnt very diffcult and can quickly be added to a workflow

What dance I choose to do whilst making coffee , is between me and my record collection


----------



## dillonmr

Personally don't like the peak looks too much like kiTT from knight rider


----------



## Mrboots2u

dillonmr said:


> Personally don't like the peak looks too much like kiTT from knight rider


And that's a bad thing ?


----------



## dillonmr

Fair play Mrboots2u, I think for me I need to account that the little lady wants to use it and she likes things simple


----------



## Mrboots2u

dillonmr said:


> Fair play Mrboots2u, I think for me I need to account that the little lady wants to use it and she likes things simple


then i would stay away from any version of the EK tbh and stick with a decent on demand

Less mess for a start


----------



## dillonmr

True that , hence k30 or something similar? Have to say the new rocket grinder looks half decent but not compromising on grinder


----------



## Mrboots2u

dillonmr said:


> True that , hence k30 or something similar? Have to say the new rocket grinder looks half decent but not compromising on grinder


Nah leave the rocket branded gridners ... dressed up Eureka with a posh pair of knickers


----------



## dillonmr

Mrboots2u said:


> Nah leave the rocket branded gridners ... dressed up Eureka with a posh pair of knickers


Hahaha


----------



## Mrboots2u

thought about the compak grinders e8 flatt burr ?


----------



## dillonmr

Mrboots2u said:


> thought about the compak grinders e8 flatt burr ?


Very tall aren't they..

Apologies for digression of this rocket tread to grinders...


----------



## jeebsy

Yep E8 is a good choice, speak to Foundry about one


----------



## malling

If another one needs to use the grinder then I don't think any EK version is the obvious choice, SD grinders that requires good redistribution skills and patience.

Yes the k30 is a great choice but also massively overpriced in europe. The PEAK even more so.

E8 is s fine choice but yes these are rater tall, but that is how it is with most of these, Ceado E37s is slightly shorter and the Anfim Super Caimano is stepped. Eureka also make one with 75mm burrs and Have seen allot of monstrous Mythos for sale within a rather short time frame, not exactly pretty or small but these are great.


----------



## froggystyle

K30 is E10 price, what does the K30 bring to the cup that the E8 or E10 doesnt, smaller burrs on the K30 for a start..


----------



## malling

There is definitely in the cup difference between the k30 and E10 and the k30 is at least on par with the E8 or any other grinder with 75-83mm flat burr. The burrs might be smaller but I have more trust in the alignment and the overall design of these then the bigger cheeper burrs found in almost any other grinder below it's price range.


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> K30 is E10 price, what does the K30 bring to the cup that the E8 or E10 doesnt, smaller burrs on the K30 for a start..


The K30 burrs overperform for their size. K30 is small and quick. Reasonably low retention. I liked using it. Didn't like cleaning it out though.


----------



## froggystyle

So far the sake of £200 the E8 is a no brainer over the K30, unless you want to spend £200 more to save 15cm on height?

Or go another £100 and grab an E10.


----------



## dillonmr

froggystyle said:


> So far the sake of £200 the E8 is a no brainer over the K30, unless you want to spend £200 more to save 15cm on height?
> 
> Or go another £100 and grab an E10.


I went E10... rush of blood to the head. Learning it on the Silvia while I wait for the R60 V to arrive...


----------



## scottgough

Zephyr said:


> Why is it 1k more expensive than r58 ??


I'm struggling with this bit at the minute. I have a Rocket Giotto Evoluzione, just under 2yrs old that I want to upgrade to R series, R60v would be perfect, in fact drool worthy, but I'm struggling to justify to myself the £900 over an R58, it seems an awfully big leap for the addition of pressure profiling :-/


----------



## froggystyle

I have the R58 and it does a great job, do i miss not being able to play with the pressure and link it to my ipad..... Not for £900!


----------



## malling

I would be in no rush to make such decision, the R60 has yet to prove it can deliver what the folks from Rocket say it can with its rotarypump

In top you can still get a true pressure profiling machine in the Vesuvius and in the up and coming Andreja profiles 1 that like the Vesuvius uses gearpump to control pressure and should be released in the same pricemark

If that is what one desire, Kaminsky have def questioned the gain these type of machines manuf say your getting


----------



## scottgough

malling said:


> the R60 has yet to prove it can deliver what the folks from Rocket say it can with its rotarypump


I'd certainly hope it does what the Rocket folk say it can. But £900 for extra... yeouch. £400, maybe even £500 with the extra glitz, but the cost of a Rocket Apartamento on top of an R58







?


----------



## Mrboots2u

scottgough said:


> I'd certainly hope it does what the Rocket folk say it can. But £900 for extra... yeouch. £400, maybe even £500 with the extra glitz, but the cost of a Rocket Apartamento on top of an R58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Have a look at comparable pressure profiling pump machines that are currently available and their current rrp .

It is still less than those on the market - albeit with different tech - pumps - and unproven .


----------



## scottgough

Mrboots2u said:


> It is still less than those on the market - albeit with different tech - pumps - and unproven .


I think I just need to get my head round it, I'm being too logical in analysing the price!


----------



## malling

For me to get such a machine it should be at the same price as a L1, there is no way I'm £500 more for something that has no scientific backing


----------



## jeebsy

malling said:


> For me to get such a machine it should be at the same price as a L1, there is no way I'm £500 more for something that has no scientific backing


Bit more tech in the rocket though


----------



## scottgough

Nice R60V video here, quite in depth look at the internals. Looks better value when you see whats going on inside!


----------



## dillonmr

Picked this up today going to open her up in the morning  this I'll really enjoy my morning espresso tomorrow


----------



## dillonmr




----------



## hotmetal

Wow! I'll be tuning in tomorrow for the unboxing ceremonies. Enjoy!


----------



## Daren

?? Not jealous at all ??


----------



## froggystyle

Sweet, what a box also!


----------



## AL1968

Very nice really enjoying the R58 which arrived at W towers last July the coffee is superb brilliant machines and great looks which was the main reason I sold the idea to SWMBO!


----------



## GCGlasgow

@dillonmr waiting on some pics and feedback


----------



## Wobin19

Nice! Really looking forward to hearing how you get on with that beauty. First R60 on the forum? Enjoy


----------



## lotuseater

Even the box is a work of art.


----------



## dillonmr

Have her unpacked. What can I can? Quality of the packaging is second to none, even the foam inserts folded away easily. I'll get pics up in a bit but she looks perfect set against my e10.


----------



## hotmetal

That's a nice combination!


----------



## dillonmr




----------



## dillonmr




----------



## froggystyle

So much want!


----------



## h1udd

Yeah .... I need a job so I can stand a chance of owning one ... Must aspire to be more


----------



## scottgough

So jealous. Definitely ordering one of these, I can't put it off any longer!


----------



## dillonmr

The first shot ! Pressure profile B and really really smooth.

Straight off extraction was lot cleaner then the Silvia, coffee I'm using is FAZENDA INGLATERRA from 3fe (Colin Harmon & Steve Leighton of Hasbean), it's velvety with notes of milk chocolate, Carmel sweetness and backed up with hint of hazelnut at the end. One shot with the R60 and I can taste a lot more in the cup


----------



## dillonmr

Steam power seems immense, haven't tried it yet but it held consistent for a test 30sec blast


----------



## Mrboots2u

What is pressure profile " b "


----------



## dillonmr

Aye profile B, so 8secs at 4bar then ramping up to 22secs at 9bar


----------



## dillonmr

The first attempt at a latte, I wasn't sue to e steam position and power hence the poor quality (not machines fault) took 34secs to do the milk with a simultaneous 30sec total extract time (include pre infusion), looks not great but I'm not the best at latte art yet anyway but taste is lovely


----------



## scottgough

Looks fantastic, I'm guessing it's a big step up from the Silvia? I have a Giotto Evo2 and the steam on that's good, but the R60s another league again. Rocket stuffs just sooo... tactile and desirable.


----------



## dillonmr

scottgough said:


> Looks fantastic, I'm guessing it's a big step up from the Silvia? I have a Giotto Evo2 and the steam on that's good, but the R60s another league again. Rocket stuffs just sooo... tactile and desirable.


Massive step up, thinking two months ago I was struggling on with my Silvia and Rocky. Now I'm in no way dishing them as I said they've served me well and I learnt a great deal on them and had some lovely drinks in the process but now it's a new level.

I'm glad I got the e10 first, have settled her in over past while and got used to its grinding, with the r60v I can now learn to perfect my drinks.

That and it looks the business, loving the black on polished finish, sets it off so well


----------



## h1udd

Mrboots2u said:


> What is pressure profile " b "


Its what you go to when Pressure profile "a" fails


----------



## lotuseater

like the moody photos


----------



## hotmetal

Lovely kit and great pics. I'm well pleased for you. Plus I agree with you that it's good you already have a top notch grinder seasoned and your best beans dialled in - so your machine comparison is a true back to back.

I went from Classic to R58 and getting good shots became 10x easier, but it took me a while to relearn milk steaming. I've had various grinders though and the day I got my R58 I still had the Mazzer Mini, then a 65E, and in the last couple of days the E37s which is probably a better match for the R58. Still getting that seasoned though before I can try another back to back comparison - but early indications are showing fluffier grinds, more even extraction and a greater clarity.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend with your lovely setup!


----------



## dillonmr

lotuseater said:


> like the moody photos


Moody photos result of having to hide a messy room


----------



## hotmetal

Before you get your drip tray and cup warmer all scratched, you might want to buy a sheet of that Cookamesh stuff and cover them. 1 sheet cut judiciously fitted my R58 perfectly and keeps it pretty much scratch free within reason.


----------



## 7493

+1 on the Cookamesh! Doesn't protect completely but a lot better than nothing.


----------



## dillonmr

hotmetal said:


> Before you get your drip tray and cup warmer all scratched, you might want to buy a sheet of that Cookamesh stuff and cover them. 1 sheet cut judiciously fitted my R58 perfectly and keeps it pretty much scratch free within reason.


Picked up a sheet today and have it fitted thanks mate for the advice


----------



## hotmetal

You're welcome. Don't want to scratch that beauty - especially as you're the first on here to get one! I'm only passing on a tip that was given to me by someone on here so it's more of a "pay it forward" than "Hotmetal " - no credit taken!


----------



## jlarkin

Machine looks great! It'll be interesting to hear more feedback once you've had a chance to play


----------



## scottgough

dillonmr said:


> Steam power seems immense, haven't tried it yet but it held consistent for a test 30sec blast


Hi just wondering how things are going now you've had more time to play, and further thoughts? I only have two negatives so far, the R in the front lit up badge is askew (very annoying) and the front panel finish is slightly brushed, which I believe is the same as the R58, my Giotto was polished mirror finish so it's taking some getting used to ! Functionality, nothing to fault so far, very quiet, stem is indeed immense, and pressure profiling does what it says on the tin. Shall get to have a proper play over the weekend.


----------



## dillonmr

Sorry haven't updated my posts in past couple weeks been busy with work. I'm learning the new machine and its operating flawlessly. milk frothing is a new challenge as I'm not use to having so much pressure and consistent temp compared to the old machine but thats a good thing. I find it hard to fault but that's not necessarily because its a amazing machine (although it is) but more so I'd say as its such a step up from where i was.

I was considering plumbing it in but house hunting at the moment so no point. Also I'm using Volvic exclusively so plumbing can wait. I have rigged up the drainage tray to a 5lt bottle using standard garden hose fittings. Its handy as I dont need to pull away the tray to empty and use flush into it as you would want to. I also listened to advice and got the cookamesh on the top and drip tray to avoid scratching, I also think it looks well against the black sides of the machine, so score on two fronts.

Have it and the e10 dialled in this weekend with some excellent coffee from El Salvador I picked up form a excellent micro roaster called ERNST Kaffeeroaster in Cologne Germany, I was there on business and searched them out. I must say this roast rivals anything I've had in a while here. If you're in Cologne check them out!

I know people are hesitant of the pressure profiling but I have to say I can taste a difference on this roast having tired the B and C profiles, favouring the C at the minute to get a near perfect (as I can tell) extraction.

I'll do my best to get some pics and videos up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Glenn

At the Amsterdam coffee festival there was an R60V with the controls mounted on the side


----------



## dillonmr

Glenn said:


> At the Amsterdam coffee festival there was an R60V with the controls mounted on the side
> 
> View attachment 20050


Aye the PID controller can be mounted on the side, it can also be removed and you can also use a smartphone app to do all the standard PID controls. I have it mounted at the moment but thats just for ease to play with settings on the pressure profiling. I will be removing it soon and using smartphone if I need/want to change a setting


----------



## scottgough

I have my PID on the side, I think I'll leave it there. I find it useful to see the shot timer and know whereabouts the shot is in the profile programme.


----------



## scottgough

Glenn said:


> View attachment 20050


They could have straightened the 'R' steam knob, I can't turn it off without it being straight :-/


----------



## dillonmr

scottgough said:


> I have my PID on the side, I think I'll leave it there. I find it useful to see the shot timer and know whereabouts the shot is in the profile programme.


I know what you mean but i use my lunar scale to do shot timing by weight/time into the cup. I would suggest to rocket that they increase the features on their app to replicate the PID screen entirely


----------



## Glenn

You can remove the R and reset it to that it is level.


----------



## hotmetal

scottgough said:


> They could have straightened the 'R' steam knob, I can't turn it off without it being straight :-/


Unless yours is so far round that it drips when the R is straight, you should just be able to turn it clockwise until the R is straight - the tap is of the kind that doesn't have to go all the way to the stop to be off - it's got some sort of plunger that means the tap is off as soon as the slot inside passes the seal, which on my R58 is 180° before the R is vertical. It will turn a further 90° before hitting the end stop, but that's not necessary. Unless of course yours won't get to the right place.

But even so, if you hold the tap still, and push the tips of your finger and thumb into the R graphic, you should be able to rotate the insert relative to the tap. At least, you can on mine. It's fairly stiff, but will move.


----------



## PPapa

The R logo is not aligned #RocketOwner'sProblems

Sorry, I am just jealous


----------



## scottgough

Mine is aligned. You can just apply a little pressure and spin the R so it lines up correctly when the valve is closed. I was just troubled by how someone could leave a machine with the R upside down, it would drive me mad!


----------



## Glenn

With the amount of hands on the machine (at a coffee festival) fiddling with the machine over 3 days I'd be surprised if they weren't moved out of place regularly.


----------



## dillonmr

Finally feeling I'm getting the hang on the steam power of the R60V. Here's today's attempt, yes I know its no where close to perfect but has some notes of promise. I was finding that I was having a state of perpetual bubbles until I played with the steam temp. Maybe it was a placebo but a 2degree change seemed to pull it all together and now getting glossy milk.









This was 19g / 36g using beans from Bear Market in Dublin (quality) on the e10. Extraction was 27secs though a naked with VST basket. Milk is whole fat organic from Glenisk. I haven't plumbed in the machine as I'm studying Colonna-Dashwood's and Hendon's book Water for Coffee at the minute to figure out my set up. So in absence of this I'm using Volvic exclusively.

Have to say the taste is top.


----------



## scottgough

Have you moved your steam temp up or down? I'm running 125*C and the 1.2mm steam tip and seem to be ok, the 1.5mm tip seems to be a bit ferocious; definitely more practice needed!

Profile wise I'm running a simple 8sec @ 4Bar, 16sec @ 9.5Bar and 6sec at 5.5Bar on Mission Coffee Works Bells Espresso blend, 18g in 45g out in the 30sec.


----------



## Carradine

Tell your experiences with this machine

Which is better ? Linea mini or r60v?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Carradine said:


> Tell your experiences with this machine
> 
> Which is better ? Linea mini or r60v?


Two machines - different functionality . Doubt many have had them side by side .


----------



## Spud36

Mrboots2u said:


> Two machines - different functionality . Doubt many have had them side by side .


Probably one of the very few who have.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spud36 said:


> Probably one of the very few who have.


Yep that will tell the specs etc but doesn't look at any potential differences in the cup between them . If indeed there any.

I haven't used either but you can the market that each manufacturer is going for .

Linea mini - function wise , set to be simple , quick warm up time , little pre infusion , 9 bar pressure will appeal to those who wish to buy into the LM brand and don't want to tinker with stuff .

R60 - for those that want to tinker and pressure profile and geek out and adjust to the nth degree , longer warm up time also . Appeals to those who want a shiny traditional metal box but with modern touches.


----------



## CardinalBiggles

mrsimba said:


> Not seen anything on this one before now, looks interesting though!
> 
> Can't say the either the controller or 'support bracket' look like they spent too much time in the styling department tho!!!


Perfectly positioned to be steam cleaned inside and out every time you froth milk!


----------

